
A Twist on the Spoon Theory - DoreenMichele
https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2019/03/a-twist-on-spoon-theory.html
======
endgame
Consider also:
[https://theunitofcaring.tumblr.com/post/178856511571/conserv...](https://theunitofcaring.tumblr.com/post/178856511571/conservation-
and-momentum-models-of-brains)

This is probably the key quote, pointing out that "resource conservation"
models (e.g., "spoons") doesn't work for everyone:

> I talked recently to someone whose brain works very differently from mine.
> If they have the structures in place that they need to succeed, they will
> just keep on being able to do stuff until one of those structures breaks
> down. They can pack their weekend and then work all week; they can have
> something after work every single night. But if a structure crumbles on
> them, suddenly they can’t do much of anything.

> The person I talked to was familiar with resource conservation models, and
> this really harmed them when their structures crumbled. They found advice to
> cut back on the stuff they were doing, save energy, commit to the minimum
> necessary, cancel plans. And none of that helped, plus it’s actually really
> depressing and isolating to do the absolute minimum you need to survive
> every day, so they ended up just as stuck and now without any of the things
> that made them happy.

~~~
taneq
As your link says, I think people use a mix of different resource models. For
myself, I seem to have a momentum model for "thing-y" work (engineering,
paperwork, cleaning, etc.) but a resource model for "people-y" work. Most
importantly for me, depleting my "people-y" resource will knock out my
"thing-y" faculties: 10 hours of coding leaves me tired but OK and I'll be
good to go again the next day. A two hour client meeting leaves me drained for
a couple of days, during which I'll be no good for client meetings OR coding.

~~~
amelius
> A two hour client meeting leaves me drained for a couple of days, during
> which I'll be no good for client meetings OR coding.

I wonder if anyone knows a good hack for this problem. I suspect physical
exercise works to some extent. Perhaps meditation?

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm an extrovert with a compromised immune system. I generally find meetings
energizing because I'm a people person.

When I don't, it's usually because the people I'm meeting with just are unwell
and germy, even if they aren't actively coughing and sniffling. In such cases,
showering as promptly as possible afterwards and engaging in self care to
support my immune system helps me recover faster.

I will note the coffee and alcohol mentioned in another comment both have
moderate medicinal effects, as does spicy food. (But it does so at a cost
because it's a stimulant, not nutritional support. It doesn't give the
adrenals more to work with. It just runs them on high, basically.)

Alcohol is an antiseptic and helps kill germs. Anecdotally, I have heard of
cases where an improperly prepared meal caused food poisoning in the folks who
did not have alcohol with the meal, but not in those who did have alcohol with
the meal.

Caffeine boosts the adrenals, which helps with immune function generally and
allergies in specific.

YMMV and similar disclaimers.

------
Simulacra
Related, this is an excellent story about a millionaire who lost it all to
become homeless, and then how he pulled himself back up:
[https://priceonomics.com/what-its-like-to-
fail/](https://priceonomics.com/what-its-like-to-fail/)

~~~
AlexTWithBeard
A very exciting story.

But in order to be fair, having $500k in savings is nowhere close to being a
millionaire.

~~~
Simulacra
True and a very good point. I was thinking more in terms of his net worth,
house, cars, etc.

------
renholder
As the link to the Spoon Theory link was blocked (hello, blockadblock.com)
becaues of the 8 plugins that I have, here's the Wiki on it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoon_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoon_theory)

